# Why isn’t anyone fishing



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I could use a fish partner on the river. Pm me if you want. I fished greenup dam area today. Only one other fish boat showed up. Caught one pound to seven pound flatties. Biting honestly nearly as fast as you cast. All up and down the mile stretch I was on. I marked big fish in deeper holes. But no go today. If commercial paylakes left the cats alone in a few years greenup area cats would be as famous again as Lake Erie walleye are now.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Not been seeing many down my way, meldhal area. The fishing I do see are earlier in the day with the heat. That's why i'm morning and night fishing. We've been catching mostly anywhere from dinks to 3lb. Did get this 18lb on skip jack around midnight Saturday night.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

The water was murky but moderate flow and moderate debris. Some people were even floating in water. I had one much bigger hit and run on skip jack. Maybe it was a gar because it dropped it. It ran for deep water. Mostly the small ones just hit crawlers for me.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Pulled an all nighter last night up near the Byrd but Gar seemed to be the only thing hitting.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Near perfect conditions at Cincinnati presently.
In pool, relatively clear, and current running at 1.5 mph.
Go Get 'Em!!!


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Finally got out this morning for the 1st time in over a month. Caught several 9"-10" SM bass off of rocky banks in the river. Caught this guy mid morning. Made my day. River isn't clear by any means but fishable in the Meldahl pool.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice healthy one. Sorry to let you know lots of muddy water coming out of the Muskingum, Little Muskingum and Duck Creek......this has become the norm the last 3 years.......blows.....


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

River was dropping Saturday. Seemed to slow things down. .8 to 1 mph drift. Caught handful channel cat three flatties between five of us in two boats. No blues.


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

Fished below Pike Island dam this morning. Didn’t catch anything but a guy caught a wiper and a walleye which was a good one. Another guy caught a black drum.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

For some reason the river has jumped up three feet in the last couple of days here in Cincinnati, from 28' to 31'. Not sure why. Supposed to drop back to summertime pool over the weekend.

Right now it is running hard and muddy.

Here is a dandy site that shows the river levels at Cincinnati:
https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=ccno1


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

River cleaned up and dropped nicely back into pool this week (w/o July 29th).

Managed to get out with two partners Thursday night (Aug 1st), fishing from 5pm until dark without catching a fish. Were forced to fish the New Richmond area due to traffic issues and heavy boat traffic due to the President's visit and a sold out concert at Riverbend.

Sorry to report we did not catch a fish. Threw swimbaits, spinner baits and cranks to no avail. 
Maybe we just suck at fishing, but the Ohio has become brutally tough going for we sports fishermen. We will try again in a couple of weeks when we can get back to our normal spots, BUT I'm not optimistic.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Fished 2 times in the last week around Marietta on the River. Tons of bait. Caught a few trolling but pretty tough sledding. Last night the river was as nice as its been in a year. Caught one smallmouth on top that was running minnows on riprap. Caught a couple gar trolling crankbaits--going to leave that crankbait in the garage in the future. Caught one decent sauger trolling but no hybrids or walleyes. And towed a pontoon boat with motor problems to the dock. Water was 81 degrees. Didn't mark many fish but the ones we did were suspended at 12 to 15 ft. in deeper water. But two trips in one week is almost a record this year.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

PJF said:


> Fished 2 times in the last week around Marietta on the River. Tons of bait. Caught a few trolling but pretty tough sledding. Last night the river was as nice as its been in a year. Caught one smallmouth on top that was running minnows on riprap. Caught a couple gar trolling crankbaits--going to leave that crankbait in the garage in the future. Caught one decent sauger trolling but no hybrids or walleyes. And towed a pontoon boat with motor problems to the dock. Water was 81 degrees. Didn't mark many fish but the ones we did were suspended at 12 to 15 ft. in deeper water. But two trips in one week is almost a record this year.


We tryed devola sunday was up and muddy.Went out into ohio and caught 2 smallmouth and a channel cat.A guy told me to try an old wing dam at end of island up from the muskingum any body know of this.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Use your depth finder go up WV side of the island 3/4 way up. I believe it is an old low head dam when you find particularly shallow water you have found it.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

PJF said:


> Use your depth finder go up WV side of the island 3/4 way up. I believe it is an old low head dam when you find particularly shallow water you have found it.


Ok thanks i will check that out. I was past island on ohio side and saw what looks like an old lock wall i thought that was it.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Go right up the middle of the "channel" and you will find it.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Three blue so far before dark tonight drifting greenup pool one about 25# two 5#. Three other boats out.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got #4. This one about 20#


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

dropthetailgate said:


> dropthetailgate said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUO
> ...


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Ended up with nine between 5 to 25#. They got the feed sack on. One channel One Flatty and rest Blues. The water began dropping and they shut down so it seemed. It dropped a foot when we got back to ramp.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Put in at Schmidt ramp in Cincinnati Tuesday evening to do some sport fishing in the area.
Found the river to be on the rise and muddying up. Water temps 79 to 82.
Fished from 5:30pm to dark with nary a fish to show for our (3 of us) efforts.
Threw swimbaite, spinnerbaites, grubs, rattletraps, etc..
There are a lot of active shad in the river but nothing but gar chasing them.

I know that the muddy water probably factored into our inability to put anything in the boat, BUT nothing at all, for the second time in a row???

We will give it a couple of more weeks to clear up and cool off some, and probably try the Craig's Creek area just above the Markland Dam.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

The river is definitely full of bait. It is surprising to catch anything. It’s definitely hit and miss


----------

